# Steel Tubing Lintel Strength



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Im bidding on job which requires an overhead door opening to go from 10' wide to 12'8" using 8" block.

They currently have a concrete lintel in place, and after calling around I cant find a concrete lintel long enough, nor do I have enough time to make my own.

This is just an 8' block wall, with probably 5' of block above, and then a second story that is basically the same construction as a pole building would be. 

I was thinking I could use either 8"x8" metal tubing with a 5/16" wall, or two 4"x4" with 5/16" wall welded together to make my 14' lintel. 

The problem I have is finding (and interpreting) the load that these would be able to take. Does anyone have a website, or know if these would hold that weight?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Does the supplier not have that info?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*lintel*

Why don't you just use lintel blocks rebar and grout?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Engineer could tell u pretty quickly prob.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This supplier would tell you to ask the engineer. The information is available, but it is neither the suppliers job nor the masons job to determine what size angle should be used in any given opening. Why assume the risk for no monetary gain?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I would think that the supplier would have a span chart that they could look at


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

you could use I beam and 4" block


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Span charts are available, but once you make that decision, you own it and the liability.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I like using I -beams in this application or back to back angles which would need to be pretty large for this span. I personally think two 4x8's would be sufficient but somebodies gotta crunch some math.

Local steel guys around here are good help in determining size but somebody should sign off don't ya think.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

The longest pre-cast concrete lintel I've seen is 12', so I think you're out of luck there. Not to mention, it's getting hard to find ANY pre-cast lintels here lately.....

As for the 12'8" span, I'd use what's called a "beam lintel", which is nothing more than a steel beam with a 7", 9" or 11" x 1/4" steel plate welded to the bottom flange. I'd have it spec-ed by an engineer (some steel suppliers will have them on staff) and would likely use a narrow flange beam so that there was room to get at least a patio block on each side.......


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is the Teknote with calculations for loose lintels:

http://www.gobrick.com/Portals/25/docs/Technical Notes/TN31B 7.18.12.pdf


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Are there no local firms that make steel lintels like these?
http://www.catnic.com/lintels/CN99-394C.aspx


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help and info. Were going with an 8x 31 I beam with .425 flange thickness and .2585 thick I section. 

The company will sign off on it before any work gets going.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Might want to think about a 5" I beam with an 8" plate welded to the bottom. The beam needs to be welded to plates sat in the cells with a doohiky sticking down into the grout. 

Lay 4" blocks on the 8" plate on the bottom. I just did this a month ago on a warehouse building.

There are 17'4" lintels down south, but probably not up north.

If you want the drawings pm me your email, i dont know how to make a pdf into a jpeg, save it to photobucket and post it here, phew!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Here ya go.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thanks JBM. I like that idea. I think this is kind of what jomama was talking about. I like this idea! Thanks again!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Anytime


----------

